# Should i trust my mechanic or?



## Joego (Jul 6, 2020)

I just purchased a  2004 Hurricane, It seem to run fine until I took it on the freeway were it started shaking up when I went 55 mph. Did not have much power. I took it to a ford dealer since it had a v10 triton on it with 35k.
Surprisingly they told me that I needed  a new long block part of the engine. 11k for everything complete repair Ouch! 
Should it cost that much? 
Facts on the the issue it does not over heat 
It starts and idles perfectly 
Fluids look great 
I did get a p0171 (vac leak ) code but then went away 
White smoke comes out of muffler but goes away after driving a couple of miles 
Devastated.. were looking for a bit of advise or maybe a good mechanic for a second opinion any one have a good mechanic or?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 6, 2020)

I would get a second opinion.  White smoke indicates water in the cylinder but that should skip on crankup at idle.  Some white smoke at crakup is kind of normal depending on temp and whete you are.  Are you sure the shake at 55 is not tire problem or balance problem.  Ford chassis was bad for this. Are you loosing coolent.?  What reason did they give you for needing a new engine?


----------



## Joego (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank.you C Nash for the response the ford mechanic stated they hook up the computer to test compression they found low compression on cyl 1 @30 6@20. 8@20 and 9 at 10
I had the tires checked they were good freon is great and no signs of leaks idles perfect and drives just fine until I hit a hill or the highway then the fun starts  white smoke gets aittle intense until after i drive it for about a mile or 10 minutes of idle.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 7, 2020)

Joego said:


> Thank.you C Nash for the response the ford mechanic stated they hook up the computer to test compression they found low compression on cyl 1 @30 6@20. 8@20 and 9 at 10
> I had the tires checked they were good freon is great and no signs of leaks idles perfect and drives just fine until I hit a hill or the highway then the fun starts  white smoke gets aittle intense until after i drive it for about a mile or 10 minutes of idle.


When I said coolent, I was refering to radiator coolent.  Did they pull spark plugs to check compression?  Really hard to say but get a second opinion and be sure to use a place with good reputation.  Just cant see needing a engine unless it has been overheated or abused at this miles.


----------



## Joego (Jul 8, 2020)

C Nash said:


> When I said coolent, I was refering to radiator coolent.  Did they pull spark plugs to check compression?  Really hard to say but get a second opinion and be sure to use a place with good reputation.  Just cant see needing a engine unless it has been overheated or abused at this miles.


Radiator fluids were fine and yes they said they pulled spark plug to check compression. great advise ! I agree with you I will be getting a second opinion as I was shopping around your same questions arise 
Thanks C Nash now I'm just hoping it is something else


----------



## C Nash (Jul 8, 2020)

Just cant see needing a long block.  If its low compression related to block should have a lot of blowby.  If its head gasket problem they can be replaced but would want to know reason they went bad.  Valves in head burnt can be repaired.  Any of this will be expensive but not near cost of long block.  The 11k is probably about right for a long block installed.  Let us know what you find.  I have same engine with over 60k no problems


----------



## kalmpy (Apr 17, 2021)

Did they pull spark plugs to check compression? Really hard to say but get a second opinion and be sure to use a place with good reputation.


snaptube vidmate


----------

